# Accidental tadpoles



## rachel1 (Apr 12, 2012)

So I just got back from a 10 day vacation and noticed some wiggling in the water feature of my Azureus tank. This is their first successful breeding, and I'm wondering when and how to fish them out of my adult tank. The water feature is about 1/8" to 1/4" deep, and the tads look to be about 1/2" long. I have morphed out tads before, but never had to catch them. Any advice would be appreciated. I will try to attach pics of my pond and one of the tadpoles.


----------



## froggorf (Nov 22, 2008)

I use transfer pipettes that I cut to the appropriate diameter, but a turkey baster should also work. Hope that helps!


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

rachel1 said:


> So I just got back from a 10 day vacation and noticed some wiggling in the water feature of my Azureus tank. This is their first successful breeding, and I'm wondering when and how to fish them out of my adult tank. The water feature is about 1/8" to 1/4" deep, and the tads look to be about 1/2" long. I have morphed out tads before, but never had to catch them. Any advice would be appreciated. I will try to attach pics of my pond and one of the tadpoles.



What kind of tads? Do you have a large turkey baster? I've used that for smaller tads.


----------



## rachel1 (Apr 12, 2012)

They're Azureus. All my pipettes are definitely too small. I'm not sure they'll even fit in a turkey baster, some of their heads look too big for the one I have. I'll take a closer look when the lights come back on tomorrow, and I might give it try for one of the smaller ones. The water just barely covers their backs, so I'm afraid I'll hurt them if I try to net them out. And they're really fast!


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

If it were me I would let them morph out with their parents & remove them when they are froglets I have found that frogs raised in the tank with the parents are more robust. You could get some petri dishes and a coconut shell hut if there is interest in breeding more in the future.


----------



## rachel1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Is 1/4" enough water for them to grow in? I could probably flood it a bit more, but it gets more wide than deep. They've been growing well so far, so they must be finding food in there.


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

I think if you can get to 1/2 inch you could be pretty confident they could morph out from where they are. Do you have a full tank shot ? You can add food if you want, lots of people don't, but I do add small amounts to my tinctorius tads that are in tank pools. 

You can also add temporary small deli cups or my fav - glass custard cups for the next tads, that are sure to come . Then you can just pull the cup out when a tad is transported.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

You can bait a film can, and remove it as they swim in.


----------



## rachel1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Here's the full tank shot, with probable dad by the pond. I like the baited film can idea! I'm gonna leave them with parents for now. If they're looking too cramped in the shallow water I'll try the film canister or maybe a spoon. Thanks for all the help! I'll let you know what works well if they need to be moved.


----------



## zreedman (Apr 8, 2006)

It's tricky but I've used plastic spoons on my accidentals. Good luck!


----------



## rachel1 (Apr 12, 2012)

I ended up leaving them in the parent's pond to morph out. Here is my first little guy out of the water.


----------

